# logs or rollback on -STABLE?



## fonz (Mar 29, 2010)

Hiya gang,

Some recent commit(s) to -STABLE appear(s) to have broken a driver I was using. I posted a message on the -stable mailing list and one of the commiters asked me which was the last revision that didn't cause problems.

So, my question is: is it possible to either "roll back" a buildworld or consult some log file to retrieve the revision history of this driver?

Thanks in advance,

Alphons


----------

